# 3" diameter steam whistle



## Grigg

Here are a few shots of a whistle I made a few months ago. I found an original (lunkenheimer I'm pretty sure) at a junk store and decided to mostly copy it with a couple changes that I think look better. Before you ask I'm sorry but I don't have any drawings/plans, with the real thing in hand there was no need to make any.













Grigg


----------



## b.lindsey

Beautiful Grigg....any chance we can hear it??

Bill


----------



## Grigg

Thanks,

It is quite loud but I doubt you can hear it in all the way down there in NC 

Next time I get a chance I'll try to make a recording/video.

Grigg


----------



## b.lindsey

Thought of another question in the meantime....how much pressure does it take to get the full whistle effect?


----------



## Grigg

You can get some sound with just a deep breath.
I've used 100 PSI and it works fine but seems to sound better at something less than that.


----------



## JorgensenSteam

Now that is cool.

I have a smaller whistle, about 1.25" dia., and the position of the top part seems to be critical as far as height. It did not work when I got it, and had to adjust it.

Too much steam through a whistle seems to make them go shrill.
Less is more when it comes to pressure for a whistle.

I am contemplating making a 12" twin 180 degree opposed, like the one shown below ("T" shaped item in center of photo), but don't know how to come up with the correct length/frequencies for the proper harmonics.

Pat J


----------



## Grigg

BigOnSteam  said:
			
		

> ...I am contemplating making a 12" twin 180 degree opposed, like the one shown below ("T" shaped item in center of photo), but don't know how to come up with the correct length/frequencies for the proper harmonics.
> 
> Pat J


The diameter and the length of the bell affect the note(frequency), perhaps it's also or more correctly the inside volume of the bell? 
There might be some formulas to predict the note but the simple answer is probably make them long and trim the length to suit.
As far as the musical side of it and what sounds good I have no idea, best to ask one of your musically inclined friends.

You may find some info on this forum.
http://www.hornwhistleboard.com/

I have a lunkenheimer whistle catalog from the 20's that gives lengths, diameters, and I think frequency's of the different whistles they offer. I'll take a look and see what combinations are given for a 12", if they even list one.

Grigg


----------



## steamer

Generally, a multitone whistle is given a Diminished chord or a minor chord.... a diminished chord is is dissonate..often played as transistions or to create "tension".....it's the chords you hear when when the lone ranger is cutting the girl free from the railroad track just as the train is comming. ;D

Check this out

http://www.theguitarsuite.com/Theory/Dim-Chords.html

The "moanful cry" of a steamlocomotive is usually a diminished chord....some steamboats are given a minor chord....

Dave


----------



## mikie6024

hello i was wondering if anyone has any instructions to build a steam whistle for my miniture steam traction engine?
(if anyone can build one then please message me)
thank you


----------



## Jasonb

What scale is your traction engine, I built this one for my 2" (1/6th) engien but as the size gets smaller the pitch goes up, my dog seems to like it though


----------



## mikie6024

im not sure, its quite a big one! what sort of whistles can you do, im looking for a chime?
but any other will do?


----------



## mikie6024

its big enough to pull 4 people and has a seet that fits onto back of locomotive!
im hopeless these days!


----------



## Jasonb

Then you want something bigger, would help if you put a location in your profile but if in the UK try these

Page 43
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=post;topic=15163.0;num_replies=11

http://rabarker.sharepoint.com/Pages/WhistlesSirens.aspx

Page 34
http://www.livesteammodels.co.uk/pdf/MES2012d.pdf


----------



## Grigg

Unfortunately the original pictures disappeared, I'll try to upload them.
some are the original photos when I made it, and a couple from today, it's tarnished some sitting on the shelf.  

I didn't say much about making it in the first post..  basically just measured the original and made it up as I went, cut the contours by hand and eye on the lathe though I may have used a form tool on the smaller ones. Screw cut the male threads and used a tap on the female ones.  Little bit of milling in the Bridgeport for the hexes and mysterious dimples in the washer like piece.  The major parts were made in two pieces and silver soldered together and finished.  I wish I had the same type/color of material for both pieces of the base but ended up using what I had on hand.

An earlier question asking for plans for a small steam whistle... look in Guy Lautard's _Machinist's *Second* Bedside Reader_ on page 135 are some nice drawings for a Lunkenheimer with 1.027" outside bell diameter as drawn.  I had fun making it and only recall one possible discrepancy with the drawing.  Threads on the top of the stem; I think the stem needed to be threaded more than just 1" as drawn, worth checking.


----------



## Grigg

Oops, guess this is a long dead thread, anyhow here are some more pictures. 
Also a couple pictures of the little whistle, I made it some 15 or 16 years ago now.


----------

